

JavaScript charting tools: an overview - ppolsinelli
http://roberto.open-lab.com/2009/12/21/javascript-charting-tools-an-overview/

======
jluxenberg
No mention of dygraphs either, although it is only for time-series data.
<http://danvk.org/dygraphs/>

------
lyime
Good post covering all the popular javascript plugins for different libraries.
Definitely want to see or build a Raphael library. Who's in?

~~~
Locke
There is a graphing library for Raphael. Last I checked it didn't seem very
mature, but it might make a good starting point:

<http://g.raphaeljs.com/>

------
ionfish
No Bluff? MIT license, and the only dependencies are JS.Class and ExCanvas
(both are bundled with it).

<http://bluff.jcoglan.com/>

------
nailer
I quite like OpenFlashChart (which uses JSON as an input format, though that
JSON is typically made with a server-side language).

I use the Python bindings (which use Chart objects) and the output generally
works with my brain. Users like that mouse-overs give exact values in the line
at that point.

------
trapper
As soon as you need to embed an image of the chart in a pdf you may run into
issues with these libraries.

~~~
va_coder
It's been my experience users always end up wanting to save the image for a
presentation or report.

~~~
trapper
Agreed. We had the same problem with flash charts, it was like the most
requested feature so we just ripped them out and replaced with a server side
generated chart.

------
robicch
Thanks everyone for enriching this list. You may find useful my delicious
list: <http://delicious.com/robicch/chart>

------
euroclydon
Anyone know of a chart lib that will do three or more y-axis, or a way to hack
in three or more axis?

~~~
riso
The jqplot library mentioned seems to do it.

<http://www.jqplot.com/tests/multipleYAxesTests.php>

